# on board computer



## cobb04 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello 

I own a new shape 04 Nissan Primera 2.2dci SE, which has the on board info centre. I'm racking up high miles so do most of the servicing myself. Unfortunately the on board computer says I'm due a service but I've already carried one out. 

Is there any way of zeroing this counter or is it back the the main dealer.

I used to own a Vectra and there was a special way of resetting this counter. Foot on Brake, finger on clock reset button, turn ignition on and hold for 5 seconds - bingo service record counter reset!!!!!

This doesn't work with the Nissan.

Anybody know any method????

Thanks

Brian


----------



## gram (May 5, 2006)

turn off radio, hold down info buttonand at the same time turn the volume knob about 30 clicks and the hidden menu will pop up and you can adjust your settings in there,hope this helps


----------

